# Anyone fishing Alum Docks?



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have had a hiatus from OGF had issue with app on my phone. All good now. Itching to fish (wish ice was in sight). Has anyone been doing any good on the marina docks at Alum?
Thinking about gettin the ice rod, lowrance an some Minnie's and giving it a go one eve this week. 

Hope all is well and ice to form!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Mylife, check on www.icefishohio.com they have a dock tourney every Saturday until there is good ice. Looks llike they have been catching a few crappies and eyes.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah they have but it has been terrible there this fall no bait staying in there. Might have changed since creek loaded some fresh water in there.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

We have been catching crappies and saugeye with a few other fish. Saugeye are right by the bottom and crappie are around 12' down to the bottom. Fishing has been tough because of the baitfish. I've been using small jigging rapalas and spoons tipped with minnows.


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

What is the ice situation at Alum? Would like to get the boat out saturday, any chance at all?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

South pool other then a few bays was wide open


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Heading up there to try it out this afternoon for a while


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks fishslim.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

quackpot said:


> We have been catching crappies and saugeye with a few other fish. Saugeye are right by the bottom and crappie are around 12' down to the bottom. Fishing has been tough because of the baitfish. I've been using small jigging rapalas and spoons tipped with minnows.


I've never tried this before. Do you guys just sit on the docks and fish straight down off the dock? No casting, just letting your bait/lure over the edge of the dock and jigging it?


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

dre said:


> I've never tried this before. Do you guys just sit on the docks and fish straight down off the dock? No casting, just letting your bait/lure over the edge of the dock and jigging it?


Yep easier to use ice rods bring you a chair and a thermos of coffee and cmon out its different .


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Ice fishing without or with ice vex helps


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

I fished about 2 hrs and only got two bites but one of the bites was a 15 1/2in eye first one of the new year


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Texican atleast a nice lil eye! Thanks for the updates been itchin to wet a line, might hold off a bit and try and fill deer tag for some more meat till it gets a little better


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah 614 it will make a sandwich anyway me and a buddy are going to do the same this weekend try and fill our tags too good luck to you


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Yea straight down no casting, we have a great time. Bring your vex and like mentioned a chair. It's a great way to practice up on your jigging.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Do they close the gate to the marina at sometime during the night?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

No open all night


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

fishslim said:


> No open all night


Thanks. Tried it, no luck tonight.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

Was not fishing on the docks but did get two 14" and one 16" last night


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Dre are you using electronics? I use a vex fl28 and it really helps to locate them. The saugeye are right in the mud on the bottom. With the flasher you can see their reaction to your bait.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

quackpot said:


> Dre are you using electronics? I use a vex fl28 and it really helps to locate them. The saugeye are right in the mud on the bottom. With the flasher you can see their reaction to your bait.


Unfortunately, I do not have any electronics to help me see that


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

dre said:


> Unfortunately, I do not have any electronics to help me see that


Could be a long day without electronics if fish are suspended.


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Most of the fish I catch off the docks are just off the bottom 18in or less mostly use the vexilar to find a starting point hope this helps some of you guys out


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll be out there tomorrow with my vex, trying out some new ice gear. I'll probably get out there around 10am and fish until dark. Anyone's welcome to join me out there. 

Does the bait shop have any minnow?


----------



## Texican (Jul 10, 2012)

Well I let you know I got some minnows at chilshire market yesterday and about half were dead the kid that was working told me his minnow tank had died on him so just letting you know if it were me I would try and get some somewhere else if you can just letting you know not trying to talk bad about chilshire market I buy bait all the time


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't know about the crappie at the docks but small keeper eyes will take a gold blade bait lifted 12 " off the bottom.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Bigfishhunter Icefishohio has dock tournaments Saturday mornings 8-3. There should be plenty of people there when you arrive. Dre if you come tomorrow I will be glad to show you how mine works so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

When y'all are talking about docks at alum are you referring to hollanback?


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Rip n rap said:


> When y'all are talking about docks at alum are you referring to hollanback?


The marina docks I believe.


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

Thought so...I noticed docks in the water by the sailboat place to though so I wasn't sure witch ones


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I wasn't sure if they were still having the tournaments or not. I'll be at the dock tournament tomorrow. Seems like the bait shop is out of minnows. Anyone know another place in the area where I can get some minnows at?


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

O


BigFishHunter said:


> I wasn't sure if they were still having the tournaments or not. I'll be at the dock tournament tomorrow. Seems like the bait shop is out of minnows. Anyone know another place in the area where I can get some minnows at?


old Dutchman at Hoover if your coming that way


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll be coming straight up 71 from the Westside. I would stop at r&r but I don't think they will be open at 630. Old Dutchman isn't far out of my way so I might just stop in there.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

BigFishHunter said:


> I'll be coming straight up 71 from the Westside. I would stop at r&r but I don't think they will be open at 630. Old Dutchman isn't far out of my way so I might just stop in there.


Just remember they count the minnows lol


----------



## Fra001 (Oct 3, 2015)

BigFishHunter said:


> I wasn't sure if they were still having the tournaments or not. I'll be at the dock tournament tomorrow. Seems like the bait shop is out of minnows. Anyone know another place in the area where I can get some minnows at?


R&R bait at Front st. had last week


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Fra001 said:


> R&R bait at Front st. had last week


R & R should have them all winter. But, over the winter they have more restricted hours. I think they are open from like 8-5. Don't quote me on that though!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

You guys didn't miss much today. Fish would follow but not bite. There was four keeper crappies caught and I got one of those. There was one 15 1/2" saugeye caught. We never marked any high fish, all were against the bottom.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Had a friend fishing the docks a week ago and did pretty good. I on the other hand just have not had the time to get out.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone optimistic of some fishable ice in some coves on Alum looking at the extended forecast? 
Safety first! I know the wind will play a factor to get things started, and appears some warmer highs next Friday say maybe some rain, hopefully those change and stays colder.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

If the forecast holds I'd say there will be guys on galena middle of next week. She should be locked up in the coves by tomorrow. We will see


----------



## Kbear101 (Mar 9, 2015)

I didn't know that you could even fish at the marinas at Alum Creek? Boom- Mind blown


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Friend drove by today said couple guys fishing still frozen


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Kbear101 said:


> I didn't know that you could even fish at the marinas at Alum Creek? Boom- Mind blown


You can during the "off season ". I used to do pretty good on crappies and saugeye back in the late 90's during soft water periods. Used bass minnows (or larger) set under slip bobber and chartreuse twister on casting rod. I'd let twister sink till I thought was about foot or so off bottom and reel in straight. Haven't done this in years but will be this year. Great way to pass a day.


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

I fished it a few times last week and it was hit or miss. Fish come and go. I did mark some bait swimming around in there though


----------



## u55555 (Feb 21, 2016)

I am fishing off alum docks using what can be best described as "starter" quality pole and a red jig reeled back straight trying to keep it close to the bottom. I ... Think I will be here a while. No one seems to have caught anything though even with more experience and technology.


----------

